# Looking to borrow or rent a tandem kayak for cub scout camping trip



## Team Ram Rod (Nov 30, 2010)

Taking my son to Lake Texana next weekend for our cub scout pack's fall campout. Would like to borrow or rent (reasonable) a tandem kayak with paddles. I used to have a kayak before I lost my job and had to sell it. It would be greatly appreciated and we would take very good care of the boat. Thanks, TRR.


----------

